# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Paracanthurus hepatus

## Rui Loureiro

tinha um pequenino Paracanthurus hepatus,hoje dei por ele morto no meio das rochas, sera que estes peixes podem se entalar nas rochas, pois  ele não apresentava sinais de doença e esta  comer bem.
 estava indeciso em comprar este peixe por ser muito pequeno, sera um risco comprar um peixe deste tamanho e ser preferivel comprar um maior ?obrigado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> tinha um pequenino Paracanthurus hepatus,hoje dei por ele morto no meio das rochas, sera que estes peixes podem se entalar nas rochas, pois  ele não apresentava sinais de doença e esta  comer bem.
>  estava indeciso em comprar este peixe por ser muito pequeno, sera um risco comprar um peixe deste tamanho e ser preferivel comprar um maior ?obrigado.


Olá, Rui.

É sempre um risco comprar um peixe, independentemente do tamanho.

É normal os _hepatus_ escolherem uma cama entre as rochas, mas isso não implica que fiquem entalados, embora possa acontecer, mais provavelmente se forem perseguidos e forem forçados a fugir para um refúgio de onde não possam sair.

Quanto ao tamanho do peixe, tudo depende dos habitantes que já tenhas no aquário.

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Posso assegurar que já tive de desmontar parte do aqua e de ter de alargar um buraco da rocha (com martelo e chave de fendas) para permitir que o meu hepatus de lá saísse pois estava preso literalmente dentro da pedra
Dei por isso depois de muito procurar por ele quando não apareceu na hora da paparoca
Tive mais sorte pois ele continua vivo e traquina como sempre enfiando-se onde lhe dá na real gana

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

pois o meu tambem customa dormir numa fissura de uma rocha ,nem sei como e que ele entra e sai de la.foi apenas ma sorte pois sao peixes resistentes e comem de tudo sem serem esquesitos.

----------

